# sold some bottles bought a present



## bottlediger (Oct 15, 2009)

After selling some bottles I bought myself a new addition to the flock

 Sig Sauer p229 357sig/40S&W (switch out barrel for differnt Cal) 

 The 357sig is a far better round but the 40 S&W rounds are much cheaper for range shooting

 Anyone else out there want to share some pics of their flock?


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 15, 2009)

A gun thread, eh? ..fun..


----------



## bottlediger (Oct 15, 2009)

40 on left 357 sig on right 

 357 shot 24 inches in depth through steel []

 40 shot 14 inches in depth through steel

 Digger Ry


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 15, 2009)

Really digging privies on the tough side of town arent you?
 Ever accidently put a round into the guy hauling up the bucket?[]


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 15, 2009)

Do you need a permit in PA?  Anyone know about New York's laws?


----------



## bottlediger (Oct 15, 2009)

Matt, nahh not accidential discharges are never accidences, saw one dude do it on the live fire urban assult course I was on, and was discharged from the army. 

 Red, you need a permit to cary a consealed weapon, but in your home you can do what ever. In pa you can carry a gun anywhere without a permit as long as its not loaded, in the car without a permit the gun and ammunition can not be togeather, you can have the weapon on your seat but ammo must be inside the trunk. With a permit all is good, but with somepeople thats where trouble starts, a little road rage and a hot pistol in the glove box is some bad ju ju

 As for NY from what I was told and I kinda laughed, "you need like 5 death threats before the state will give you a permit to carry)

 If you have a permit in Pa it is void in NY or many other states.

 Digger Ry


----------



## nostalgia (Oct 15, 2009)

You have no clue how hard it would be to own one of these here in Canada...   Not even sure if you can!


----------



## bottlediger (Oct 15, 2009)

the right to bear arms is a good thing, just think if any country somehow acutally made it over to our boarders for a land attack, every redneck and their sister would be ploppin em off like they were shootin deer from 300 meters. 

 digger ry


----------



## nostalgia (Oct 15, 2009)

That's one way of looking at it!!


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 15, 2009)

> just think if any country somehow acutally made it over to our boarders for a land attack, every redneck and their sister would be ploppin em off like they were shootin deer from 300 meters.


 
 I hear people say stuff like that (and sadly some probably actually believe it) but we both know that small arms are toys compared to what a military will be lobbing at you.  You wont even see what is killing you. Unless that is we are fighting Papua New Guinea or some country with very limited war fighting skillz[] Dont give the rednecks a false sense of security.


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 15, 2009)

Remember the movie "Red Dawn"? Well, it won't be like that... it will be "Hey, what's that bright................... XXXXX "


----------



## bottlediger (Oct 15, 2009)

I dont know matt, i think its all about gurilla war tactics if I ever came down to it. We didnt do so well in Veitnam and we had all that high tec military gear,  just not as high tec as today. The way i see it is a country who is armed is more intimidating than one that is not. Cant spell sorry

 Digger Ry


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Oct 15, 2009)

When I was living in MT it was an 8 hour class, fire a box at the range, and $150 and you could carry a S & W .500 if you wanted too.  It was even easier when I was in AL.  Pay the fee, background check, here ya go.  You could also go to a gun show and pick up a .50 cal sniper rifle and an AK-47.  Still can in MT, not sure about AL but I think you still can.  Much tougher here in CA though.[]  People say their not toys, but they are if you use em right.[]


----------



## Jim (Oct 15, 2009)

I don't worry too much about any rogue armies invading Central PA. More important to most people is protection against muggers, robbers and other such thugs. That is where the Second Amendment comes in handy. True, being armed cannot absolutely guarantee that you will come out the victor, but it greatly improves your chances.

 Those who would like to ban private ownership of firearms just don't get it. Unfortunately, there is no way to disarm criminals (most of them are already banned from owning guns under current laws). Law-abiding citizens are the ones who suffer with restrictive anti-gun laws. Criminals simply ignore them, just like any other law. If banning guns would end gun crimes, then why haven't drug laws eradicated cocaine use from the face of the earth? It just doesn't work that way.

 Nice piece, Ry. I hope you enjoy it.  ~Jim


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 15, 2009)

Hey Ry have you been to LandWarNet or similar expos? They have some nice toys there.

 Jim, the most dangerous things i have run into in central PA are those yard sales people have along main hiways. I cant count how many times I have almost run over people or become flaming wreckage. The best ones are the ones right around blind corners.


----------



## bottlediger (Oct 15, 2009)

No I have not but ill have to check it out

 Digger Ry


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 15, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  nostalgia
> 
> You have no clue how hard it would be to own one of these here in Canada...   Not even sure if you can!


 
 Hell its hard to sneak fireworks out of Canada these days []


----------



## Jim (Oct 15, 2009)

Yard salers are crazy, Matt. It's even worse inside of towns. They literally just park in the middle of the street.  ~Jim


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 15, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  bottlediger
> 
> After selling some bottles I bought myself a new addition to the flock
> 
> ...


 
 Heres my flock! they do damage to the eyes boy.Didn't you ever see an Alfredhitch Glock???  nasty weapon  [8D]


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 15, 2009)

Mine...mine...[]


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 15, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  bottlediger
> 
> the right to bear arms is a good thing, just think if any country somehow acutally made it over to our boarders for a land attack, every redneck and their sister would be ploppin em off like they were shootin deer from 300 meters.
> 
> digger ry


 
 Hell yeah boys! Let dem A-rabs come over here, we'll give'm something to pray about! Yeeeeee Hahhhh! LOL!

 You are correct of course and its a good thing too, this country was created by a bunch of rednecks who took up arms and decided enough was enough. Thank the maker they had such intelligent leaders to guide them or things might have gotten hairy.


----------



## coreya (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm a retired police officer, living in the south, raised in the south but traveled the world and Iv'e got to tell you there is no other country that I feel as safe in then this USA here. That safety is due in part to the fact that we have laws in place (in most states) that give the honest citizen the right to protect themselves. Any of you who think that the police or government will protect you need to get your head out of your A**, It takes upwards of 5 minuets to get to a call by most larger police depts and a lot of damage can be done in that time. Iv'e seen the stats, and where there is proper right to carry laws and well written castle doctrine laws crime rates tend to trend down as the bad guys sure dont want to accost someone with a gun. I own numerous firearms and know how to use every one of them. Remember its better to be tried by 12 than carried by 6. Sorry if I offend anyone but I will not be a victim.


----------



## Penn Digger (Oct 16, 2009)

I agree with the right to bare arms, but not machine guns.  I have pulled a gun against a human four times in my life.  Twice while living just north of the Bronx line by about a mile I had the enjoyment of having my apartment broken into while I was home.  They never tried when I wasn't home?  Stopped both of the scumbags without having to actually shoot them, handed them over to the police.  The one time a cop told me I could have shot him, but if I did "make sure you kill him, you don't want no lawsuit."  The other guy fell to the floor, peed his pants and couldn't stand up when he saw a gun pointed at him.  It was funny.  I had fun with him until police arrived.

 The other two were back here in rural PA.  Late night drunk wack job banging on my door at 2:30am for no reason.  The guy asked if the gun was real.  I popped the clip out, asked him if the bullets looked real and told him there was one in the chamber.  Put the clip back in the gun and he left my property.  The other guy was just banging and banging on my door at 4am for some nonsense I knew nothing about.  Afterwards he told people I was crazy for pulling a gun...Don't bang on my door at 4am!

 Yes, I appreciate my right to bare arms and have loaded pistols around my house (no kids).  God Bless the USA and NRA!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bottlediger (Oct 16, 2009)

Penn Digger, nice story. sadly it is true if you shoot someone who is breaking in YOUR house, they can sue you! Now if you Shoot and Kill said person who is breaking in YOUR house, he can not sue you but guess what his family can so you never win. Its really messed up. On that note someone breaks in my house they are not leaving alive, buckshot slug buckshot slug hurts

 Digger ry


----------



## ancientdigger69 (Oct 16, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  thats why you need to go to indiana for fireworks......so much easier.


----------



## ancientdigger69 (Oct 16, 2009)

And thanks to the Nazi Facist government of illinois (aka liberals of Chicago) we cant carry here. also, if we want to own one and have it in our home, we have to have a license. that includes any kind of gun. some B/S as far as im concerned. I have to have a fruggin' FOID firearms ownership identification card to have hunting guns. CRAP CRAP CRAP!!!!!!


----------



## cordilleran (Oct 16, 2009)

Gunther: 

 Don't forget that there are millions of veterans in the U.S. who possess highly specialized skills of combat. The military invested several hundred thousand dollars on my training alone. Suppose that was the knee-jerk reaction compelling the Obammy regime to declare active military and vets "domestic terrorists" early-on.


----------



## rockbot (Oct 16, 2009)

Hey Ryan, sign me up.


----------



## bottlediger (Oct 16, 2009)

ahhh 50 Cal, ill get one of those some day, 2000 meter kill shots, cant beat it

 Digger ry


----------



## glass man (Oct 16, 2009)

> way i see it is a country who is armed is more intimidating than one that is not.


   IT SURE INTIMIDATES ME HERE IN METH TOWN! I WAS WALKING HOME A FEW YEARS AGO FROM LOOKING IN THE CREEK LOOKING FOR BOTTLES AND GOT CAUGHT IN A CROSS FIRE FROM TWO "RED NECKS" SHOOTING CROSS THE STREET AT EACH OTHER! WHY? CAUSE THEY COULD! JUMPED IN A DITCH AND LAID DOWN!

 GEEZ! I DON'T WANT TO HAVE TO CARRY A ROCKET LAUNCHER,A "FLOCK" EVERY WHERE I GO![] 

 GETS MUCH WORSE ROUND HERE AND "THE RED NECKS",THUGS,AND KILLERS" WILL HAVE DONE ALL THE WORK FOR WHAT EVER ENEMY WE THINK ARE GONNA GET HERE!

 I LOVE FREEDOM ,BUT I LIKE TO WALK DOWN A STREET "FREE" OF FEAR,LIKE IT WAS JUST 30 YEARS AGO ROUND HERE! WHAT CHANGED? WE ALWAYS HAD PLENTY OF GUNS ROUND HERE! WHAT HAS HAPPENED IS "ATTITUDE"! NOW ALL WANT TO GRAB A GUN AND KILL CAUSE SOME ONE FARTED IN HIS /HER YARD! THERE WAS A FEW IDIOTS ROUND HERE BACK WHEN,THEY WENT TO PRISON PRETTY FAST! WE USED GUNS FOR HUNTING.[NOT PEOPLE! I SHOT MY FIRST SQUIRRL WHEN I WAS 8,WE LEARNED EARLY ROUND HERE,CAUSE WHEN I GREW UP HAD NOT BEEN A REAL LONG TIME SINCE THE DEPRESSION,FOOD WAS NOT GOTTEN AT A FOOD STORE THEN BY MOST!] YEP ATTITUDES PUT FORTH BY PUNKS AND COWARDS!" I MEAN THINGS LIKE"HEY IF YOU LOOK AT MY METH GIRL FRIEND LIKE THAT AGAIN...."[] ][:-] WHAT A WORLD TO LIVE IN! [:'(] YEP IN THE 60S /EARLY 70S DID NOT HAVE TO LOCK DOORS ROUND HERE! [I HEAR IT LIKE THAT STILL IN CANADA-TRUE/FALSE?]

 SOME TIMES A "FLOCK" NEEDS THINNING OUT! I THANK YOU AND JESUS HAS A FLOCK TOO![TALK ABOUT FIRE POWER HE COULD HAVE CALLED "LEGIONS" OF ANGELS AT HIS COMMAND TO HAVE WIPED THE ROMAN ARMY AND ANY BODY ELSE OFF THE EARTH,IF HE HAD WANTED TOO,HE NEEDED NO 2ND AMMENDMENT RIGHTS!] I AM ONE OF EM! COOL!

 WELL I WANT A TANK TO LIVE IN FOR CHRISTMAS! [MAKE THAT A BATTLESHIP IT LOOKS LIKE IT MAY FLOOD HERE SOON!]IT IS MY 2ND AMENDMENT RIGHT AND THE NRA/GOV. BETTER GET IT HERE WRAPPED ON CHRISTMAS DAY SO ALL MY NEIGHBORS CAN WATCH ME UN-RAP THAT BUNDLE OF JOY ON THE LORDS B'DAY! FAR OUT![] JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Oct 16, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  coreya
> 
> I'm a retired police officer, living in the south, raised in the south but traveled the world and Iv'e got to tell you there is no other country that I feel as safe in then this USA here. That safety is due in part to the fact that we have laws in place (in most states) that give the honest citizen the right to protect themselves. Any of you who think that the police or government will protect you need to get your head out of your A**, It takes upwards of 5 minuets to get to a call by most larger police depts and a lot of damage can be done in that time. Iv'e seen the stats, and where there is proper right to carry laws and well written castle doctrine laws crime rates tend to trend down as the bad guys sure dont want to accost someone with a gun. I own numerous firearms and know how to use every one of them. Remember its better to be tried by 12 than carried by 6.Â Sorry if I offend anyone but I will not be a victim.


 
 I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN! WHEN THE TWO FREAKS WERE PLAYING "COWBOY" ACROSS MY HEAD I LAID IN THE DITCH TILL BOTH PARTIES WERE SURE IT WAS ABOUT "POLICE" TIME AND RAN OFF. I WAS LEFT TO SAY...WHAT?IT WAS ALMOST DARK,I KNEW ONE HAD A HAND GUN,I BARLY COULD MAKE OUT HIM POINTING IT AT ME AT 1ST! YOU DON'T REMEMBER MUCH BOUT A FACE AFTER THAT! 

 BUT AS A COP SURELY YOU DON'T WANT THE CRIMINALS TO HAVE MORE AND BETTER FIRE POWER THEN THE POLICE? THAT AND AGAIN "ATTITUDES" ARE THE POINT TO ME! WHEN YOU GET PEOPLE CARRYING ALL SORTS OF GUNS AT "POLICTICAL" RALLIES "CAUSE THAT IS THERE RIGHT" IS A PLAN FOR DISASTER! HELL YES FREEDOMS,BUT REMEMBER WITH FREEDOM COMES RESPOSIBILITY TO LOOK AFTER THE OTHER PERSON TOO! THE NRA NEEDS TO TEACH A LOT MORE ABOUT "GUN RESPOSIBILITY [WHEN I WAS YOUNG MISHANDLE A GUN GOT YOU A "SERIOUS ASS BEATING"! AND QUIT WITH THE 2ND AMMENDMENT FEAR!} NOW THE "YANKEES" [&:] TOOK AWAY OUR GUNS BEST THEY COULD DOWN HERE IN THE OLE SOUTH LAND,BUT NOT FOR LONG! WHEN WE GOT EM BACK,WE HAD ENOUGH SENSE THEN TO GO AT IT AGAIN!  IN FACT THERE IS A TOWN HERE IN GEORGIA STARTED BY EX- CONFEDERATE AND EX-UNION SOLDIERS![SEEMS LIKE I SAW THAT ON PBS,CAN'T FIND IT NOW,HELP ANYONE?] NOW THATS WHAT I'M TALKIN'BOUT!"RESPONSIBILITY" OR THE GOVERNMENT WILL REALLY CRACK DOWN AND PEOPLE WILL HAVE MADE THEIR OWN FEARS COME TRUE! WE WILL THEN FOLKS BE PART OF THE THIRD WORLD WHERE ALL FACTIONS HAVE WEAPONS AND SOME "PHONEY PROPED UP GOVENMENT" WILL BE PART OF IT TOO WITH A CONSTANT CHANGE IN POWER,NOT WITH THE VOTE ,BUT WITH THE DAMN GUN! [&:] JAMIE "I WANNA BE A COWBOY "BA-BY" OUT WEST WHERE THE SUNSHINES SHINING" "  ROY ROGERS


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 16, 2009)

> Don't forget that there are millions of veterans in the U.S. who possess highly specialized skills of combat.


 
 Yes, but an F-18 pilot without an F-18 is pretty harmless.


----------



## coreya (Oct 16, 2009)

Glassman I hate to tell you that the criminals will always have guns even if the government outlawed ALL guns and even knifes the bad guys just dont care. They are already breaking the law so whats one more. All taking guns away from the honest citizen does is allow the scumbags a free reign and open season ( all you have to do is look at pre war germany when private ownership of firearms was outlawed). You use the word redneck to describe people who are breaking the law, that is as offensive to some people as calling them a Ni**er. A redneck used to be a slang word for a farmer. Just my humble opinon.


----------



## glass man (Oct 16, 2009)

I HOPE MOST KNOW WHEN I USE THE TERM "REDNECK" I AIN'T TALKING ABOUT A FARMER. I AND MOST OF MY KIN HAD A "RED NECK" FROM DOING HARD HONEST WORK IN THE SUN. 

 BUT I AIN'T GETTING OFF INTO WHAT A RED NECK IS OR AIN'T .HEY IF OFFENDS THEM THEY MIGHT BE A "RED NECK"![] I ASKED SHOULD THE "BAD PEOPLE" [BETTER?[&:]] SHOULD HAVE EASY LEGAL MEANS TO WEAPONS THAT ARE MORE LETHEL TO OUR LAW OFFICERS? I KNOW CROOKS ARE ALWAYS GONNA HAVE WEAPONS,BUT SHOULD IT BE SO EASY FOR THEM TO GET AKS,ON AND ON? NOW I KNOW HEAVEY HITTER CRIMINALS CAN GET THEM,BUT JUST ANY OLE TOM ,DICK,OR HARRY CRIMINAL? PETTY CRIMINALS IN OTHER WORDS?

 YOU KNOW NAZI GERMANY WAS ALSO BOUT BEING BRAIN WASHED! IT SEEMS ANY TALK OF STOPPING ANY KIND OF WEAPONS IS "YOU TRYING TO TAKE AWAY MY GUNS" WELL I SAY "LEAVE YOUR GUNS AT HOME BILLY,DON'T TAKE YOUR GUNS TO TOWN BILLY".[OLD COUNTRY SONG. IT IS LIKE I TALK AND NO ONE HEARS ME! I SAY [IF I COULD TYPE SLOWER SO ALL COULD HEAR ME I WOULD] I SAID I FIRST SHOT MY FIRST "RAT WITH A TAIL ON IT " AT AGE 8. I HAVE A PUMP SHOT GUN NOW! DAMN I AIN'T AGAINST GUNS! JUST ONES THAT CAN KILL 30 PEOPLE PER MINUTE!!![]
 I HAVE A FRIEND AND A CAPTAIN COUSIN ON THE FORCE AND I WOULD HATE THEM TO GET KILLED CAUSE SOME IDIOT PUNK CAN EASILY GET THEIR HANDS ON A WEAPON THAT IS FAR MORE LETHEL THEN MY COUSIN OR FRIEND HAVE! I MEAN GOING AGAIST A PERSON WITH AN AK VRS. A HAND GUN IS LIKE TAKING A AUTOMATIC WEAPON TO A HAND GUN FIGHT!

 DAMN I AM NOT FOR TAKING GUNS AWAY,BUT HOW CAN I GET IT ACROSS TO SOME ONE THAT IS BRAIN WASHED ABOUT TAKING "SOME WEAPONS "  AWAY THAT ARE MORE LETHEL THEN THE ONES THAT "SERVE AND PROTECT US",MEANS I AM AGAINST GUN OWNERSHIP! DAMN! IT IS AGGREVATING! MY DAD WHO FOUGHT IN WW2 SAID "SOME PEOPLE HAVE A ONE TRACT MIND".

 I AM NOT TALKING TAKING AWAY GUNS FROM "HONEST CITIZENS" JUST WEAPONS THAT ARE MORE LETHEL THEN THE POLICE HAVE! THIS AIN'T ABOUT ALL OR NOTHING!

 YOU SEE WHAT I MEAN? I HAVE HEARD THE ARGUMENT OF "WELL THEY GONNA GET EM ANY WAY SO...DO NOTHING TO STOP THEM IN ANY KIND OF WAY?  AIN'T NOTHING WE CAN DO ,BUT LET THEM GET THEM AND THEN.....? SORRY I DON'T UNDERSTAND THAT KIND OF THINKING. BUT YOU WERE AN OFFICER SO I HOPE YOU KNOW! JAMIE


----------



## coreya (Oct 16, 2009)

Machine guns are illegal without a federal license which is very hard to get but I can go into any big city and within a week or so get what I want, Illegally of course. The banning of weapons like the ak or ar15 semi auto will do nothing to prevent the criminal from getting prohibited weapons, as to the criminal having more fire power than the police that has been true since the beginning of what we know as police ( police carried a .32 the bad guy had .38's went to .357 they went to .45 etc).The public (liberal) always screams bloody murder any time the police start carrying weapons that offend the sensibility of someone. I carried a short double barrel shotgun since I worked alot of biker gang areas and it was the only weapon that got the bad guys attention but had to stop as a joe q public got offended by seeing it, The only effective way to counter this problem is to aggressively enforce the laws that are on the books and when found put these people away for a long time not just make new laws that cant be enforced IE the war on drugs. I am so glad that I dont have to play the politics of that anymore, I HAVE 20 ACRES AND A GUN.


----------



## ktbi (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm retired military, don't have a problem with shooting an intruder if it came to that, but do not believe everyone is entitled to own a gun any more than everyone should be entitled to drive.  Some people are idiots!  How you screen them out without stepping on individual rights is a problem.  In town here, a man shot his wife with a shotgun last night after an argument and recently an 8 year old boy shot his 2 year old sister. That's what scares me. However, the vast majority of people can handle owning a weapon and should be allowed to do so.....Ron


----------



## rockbot (Oct 16, 2009)

The problem Jamie is that we have to understand that some people are just evil. Plain and simple. I was on jury duty awhile ago and certain people that walked by, well you could just feel the evil. these people are allowed to reproduce and produce more evil offspring. Two makes four, four makes sixteen and so on and so on. that is why we see so much hate in the world today. It has nothing to do with weapons. The weapons just make it easer to carry out there evil to others. 
 Our liberal government has been pacifying this evil since the 60's and that is why things have changed since then.

 Rocky


----------



## glass man (Oct 16, 2009)

OUR LIBERAL,LIBERAL,LIBERAL,AAAHHHHHHHH! THAT AIN'T THE END ALL BE ALL DAMN ANSWER! YOU WERE RIGHT BOUT THE EVIL PART,BUT MAN IT AIN'T ALL CAUSE OF "LIBERAL",GEEZ! USE YOUR BRAINS! WHAT THE HELL IS "LIBERAL" ANY WAY? ME? HELL I DON'T WANT NO ONE HURT ,KILLED,EVIL!YALL BEEN BRAIN WASHED IT IS THE "LIBERALS" WELL WHAT BOUT "CONSERVITIVES" ? THAT IS THE ANSWER? NO EVIL THERE? WE ARE "PEOPLE" NOT A DAMN CLICHE THAT MAKES IT EASY FOR ALL TO KNOW GOOD FROM EVIL!

 SINCE ADAM AND EVE EAT THE FRUIT OF GOOD AND EVIL WE HAVE HAD THIS PROBLEM! IT WAS INNOCENT TILL THEN. THEY SAID THEY WAS ASHAMED CAUSE THEY WAS NAKED,GOD SAID WHY? HE KNEW! THEN HERE IT COMES THE FIRST MURDER EVER CAIN KILLS HIS BROTHER ABLE. ONCE AGAIN GOD GIVES A CHANCH FOR AN HONEST ANSWER ,ONCE AGAIN MAN LIES! AM I MY BROTHERS KEEPER,CAIN ASKS GOD!
 EVIL IS RIGHT,BUT I WANT TO SOME HOW FIND SOLUTIONS TO THESE HARD QUESTIONS NOT JUST WELL IT IS LIBERALS OR WELL IT IS CONSERVITIVES! PEOPLE ARE DYING IN A WAR ZONE RIGHT HERE IN AMERICA! BET YOUR ASS MOER DIE IN THIS COUNTRY EVERY DAY FROM GUNS THEN IN IRAQ OR AFGANISTAN AND THE SAME OLE SAME OLE AIN'T GONNA MAKE IT BETTER! SOME HOW WE AS AMERICANS,AS HUMANS,HAVE GOT TO STOP OR AT LEAST CURTAIL THIS VIOLENCE! IT IS HERE IN MY NEIGHBORHOOD! IT IS ALL AROUND US! AIN'T THEY NOTHING MORE THEN WHAT ALL HAVE BEEN BRAIN WASHED BY? HEY IF IT WAS COOL 30 YEARS AGO WHY NOT NOW? 40 YEARS AGO? 

 AS YOU SAID I AM TIRED OF KIDS KILLING KIDS! I WAS PICKED ON AS WAS MOST KIDS ,BUT I DID NOT TAKE MY 22 RIFLE AND SHOOT NOBODY AND NEITHER DID ANY BODY I KNEW BACK WHEN. WHY? CAUSE WE WERE TAUGHT BETTER!WHIP A KIDS ASS NOW AND LOSE YOUR KIDS! WELL JACK THEY DONE LOST ALREADY!
 I PRAY FOR SOLUTIONS NOT WHAT COMES FROM POLITICAL PARTIES,CABLE NEWS! IF IT WAS COOL BACK WHEN THEN WHY NOT GO BACK TO WHAT USED TO WORK? OR IS IT JUST TO LATE? SHOULD WE JUST THROW IN THE TOWEL?

 WELL AS FOR ME I'LL GET ON MY KNEES AND PRAY! WE USED TO DO THAT YALL KNOW,BUT "THAT OFFENDS PEOPLE"! WELL GET OVER IT! JAMIE


----------



## Just Dig it (Oct 16, 2009)

haha Alfred Hitchglock..sweet pun rick


----------



## appliedlips (Oct 16, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  ancientdigger69
> 
> And thanks to the Nazi Facist government of illinois (aka liberals of Chicago) we cant carry here.


 
           I wish someone would dig a moat around that city and make it the 51st. state[] 

           Nice gun Ryan, beats the hell out of the peashooter nines the thugs are carrying.


----------



## bottlediger (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks Doug, sure does beat a 9 and even a 45 for that matter. Im not a real big fan of 9 mils but I had a Ruger and after 750 shots it feel apart! My other Sig has fired over 5,000 shots and has no wear what so ever.

 Digger Ry


----------



## JGUIS (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## bottlediger (Nov 17, 2009)

*What 1,965 rounds of ammo looks like*

Just loaded up for the next few months 1440 rounds plus 525 rim fire


 1300 357 Sig rounds

 100 40 cal rounds

 40 280 rounds

 525 22 LR HV HP

 WTF is up with ammo prices its getting out of hand I paid 12.95/box for my 280s a few years back for my deer rifle. Today I paid 28.99/box! And Cabellas was the only place that had them in stock

 Digger ry


----------



## capsoda (Nov 18, 2009)

*RE: What 1,965 rounds of ammo looks like*

A conservative's neighbor gets shot he goes out and buys a gun and takes some lessons on how to use it properly to protect himself and then minds his own business.

 A liberals neighbor gets shot he wants all the guns to be collected up and everyone to loose their right to have a gun.

 That is the difference.

 I have the right to keep firearms to protected myself from intruders wanting to do damage or harm and to protect myself from the government. Just like the Second Amendment of the Constitution says.

 I have no problem protecting my family, property or myself by blowing away some low life who threatens the a fore mentioned. I have a uncanny natural ability with weapons. I do not miss what I aim at. I have weapons but most of my friends and relatives don't know about them. I am not going to go on a rampage but I will stop one.


----------



## bottlediger (Nov 22, 2009)

*RE: What 1,965 rounds of ammo looks like*

For sure Cap


 Here is another one I have my eye on but really dont feel like dropping 2,500 at the time...Shoots Sub 2 inch groups at 50 yards...5 inch barrel


 Digger Ry


----------



## reallyrs (Nov 22, 2009)

*RE: What 1,965 rounds of ammo looks like*

I just bought a cannon, Don't Tread on Me!


----------



## cordilleran (Nov 23, 2009)

Herr Gunther:

 Babycakes, we are the terrorists as veterans according to the new regime. Why? Hell, some us us that weren't truck drivers or cooks (pretty much all the combat support MOS designations) have specialized training in mud-in-yer-eye combat. Here's the shocker: we are in the upper ten-percent intellectually and 110-percent when it comes to attitude. I'm an old dude with 'tude. Here's the other shocker: we're tried-and-true anti-commie. That's right. Don't like a bunch of weak-kneed naiive (spell that punk who never had a fistfight in his life), delusional (that sound familiar?) pencil-necked geek making laws and more laws to rob us all of liberty. FNG at 40-something? Must be a problem.


----------



## glass man (Nov 23, 2009)

[:-]


----------



## glass man (Nov 23, 2009)

CAP-A DRUNK LIBERAL GETS SHOT BY A CONSERVATIVE NEIGHBOR,BECAUSE HE IS BANGING ON THE NEIGHBOR'S DOOR AT 3 IN THE MORNING THINKING HE HAS BEEN LOCKED OUT O HIS HOUSE AGAIN.[8D] HEY ONE LESS LIBERAL RIGHT?[] JAMIE


----------



## cordilleran (Nov 23, 2009)

Liberals (I hate the term since it is untrue, but realize it conjures concepts we might mutually understand) don't get drunk.


----------



## glass man (Nov 23, 2009)

ME DID CORDO! AM I A CONSERVATIVE NOW?[] HEY THE 1ST VOTE I EVER CAST WAS FOR.....RICHARD MILLHOUSE NIXON!! 

 YEP! JUST BECAME A CHRISTIAN AND FELL FOR THAT OLE "CHRISTIANS ONLY VOTE REP.! "WOW!

 YEAH I THINK WE ARE ALL TO COMPLEX TO BE "X" OR "Y". "Z" MAYBE,BUT NOT THOSES!

 SEEMS TERMS ALWAYS DEVIDE US,WHICH I GUESS MAKES IT EASIER TO KNOW FOE FROM FRIEND,AS YOU INDICATED,OR DOES IT? OR DOES IT MAKE US PEOPLE LIKE IN THE TWILIGHT ZONE EPOSODE WHERE ALL GOT PARINOID THINKING ONE OF THE NEIGHBORS HAD TO BE AN ALIEN,CAUSE ONE THEN ANOTHER'S BEHAVIORS DID NOT FIT IN ONLY TO FIND OUT IT WAS ALL JUST A HOAX,THERE WERE NO ALIENS,JUST EACH PERSON IS UNIQUE? JAMIE


----------



## cordilleran (Nov 23, 2009)

That _Twilight Zone _ episode actually dealt with the insidious effects of life under communism. In keeping with the tenor of the time, everyone was suspected of being their neighbor's keeper -- literally. 

 Fact is, novels from _Animal Farm, Brave New World, 1984_, and many others, dealt with  the repressive social effects of communism. This much I know. Communism has traditionally been hoisted upon ignorant peoples and it fails to sustain itself thus collapsing because it is founded ideologically by a couple of dispossessed German Jews who couldn't hold down a job. More lives have been lost, more human potential quelched in a little over 100 years than for any singular sociopolitical factor throughout history.

 Ruefully I saw the same malaise as is manifesting itself today coming 25 years ago.  Not a visionary, Jamie, just an observer of social trends. Are you a conservative? I suspect if you are a Christian, as you have repeatedly professed, you are decidedly so. Communists are rabid anti-religion. Here in the U.S.A., the number one target of intense invective and rabid topic for ridiicule is, you guessed it, Christianity, the predominant religion. Why? In the communist (Liberal/Progressive/Bolshevik/Anarchist) lexicon, you can serve but one master. Repeat after me: "The (Fatherland/Motherland/Mao/Pol Pot/Stalin/Obama) is my master. I have no others". Repeat daily to release the mantra's full delusional effects. Works best with dullards lacking critical thinking skills (logic/reasoning) who are largely influenced by appeals to emotion.

 What's the power of a word, Jamie? Plenty. They can literally mean the difference between life and death.


----------



## glass man (Nov 23, 2009)

CORDO: A LOT OF CAPTILISTS ARE REPRESSIVE AND ANTI GOD ALSO! WHEN I SAY CAPITALIST IT IS NO DIFFERENT THEN COMMUNIST IN THIS RESPECT ANY WAY,BOTH AT THE TOP OF THE PILE ARE AFTER POWER AND WEALTH. SOME IN AMERICA TRY TO HIDE THEIR "GREED" BEHIND THE WORD CAPTILIST.ARE WE A "CHRISTIAN NATION"? I CAN WORSHIP AND TALK ABOUT JESUS WITHOUT GETTING THE LIONS ON ME SO FAR. HOW LONG WILL THAT LAST AND IS IT IS ,BECAUSE WE ARE A CAPTILIST COUNTRY? 

 NIXON AND THE POWERS THAT WERE IN CHINA GOT ALONG SO WELL CAUSE THEY HAD A LOT IN COMMON,BUT THE COMMON MAN/WOMAN WERE NOT IN THE PICTURE CEPT AS SLAVES. WE SOON WILL WORK AT ANY WAGE OFFERED TO US JUST TO SUSTAIN LIFE SO THE BLOOD SUCKERS AT THE TOP CAN KEEP LIVING IN THE WAY THEY ARE ACCOSTUMED TO.I BELIEVE THIS WAS THE GAME PLAN SINCE RAYGUN WAS IN OFFICE-SHIPPING OUT JOBS,BREAKING UNIONS,ETC. HE WAS A GREAT AMERICAN! RIGHT! HE WAS DISCOVERING "NORMA JEAN"[MISS MONROE] WHILE MY DAD WAS IN THE DESERT,MUD,SNOW,HOSPITAL WOUNDED,WAR IN OTHER WORDS,BUT RONNIE WAS DOING HIS PART WASN'T HE"BED TIME FOR BONZO"![]ETC. ALWAYS SEEMS THE MORE PATRIOTIC SOME ARE THE LESS THEY WANT TO GET INTO THE FRAY THEY ARE SO FOR! EVER NOTICE THAT? NOW JIMMIE STEWART WAS REPUBLICAN,FOR THE WAR AND HE WENT AND FOUGHT!! I ADMIRE THAT NOW!

 I READ ANIMAL FARM AT 8 AND UNDERSTOOD IT. THE POINT OF THE TWILIGHT ZONE EPISODE WAS ABOUT "COMMIES"  THE POINT BEING AT THE TIME EVERYBODY AND EVERYTHING WAS "COMMIE". THE OLD SCARE TACTIC FOR WHAT IS NOW TERRORIST.BACK THEN AT AGE 5 T.V.,MOVIES,RADIO,ETC. HAD ME SO AFRAID OF "COMMIES" AND GETTING BLOWN UP ,MY MOM AND DAD HAD TO COMFORT ME AND SAY IT WAS ALRIGHT CAUSE I WAS SHAKING IN FEAR ON OUR COUCH AND THEY NOTICED IT AND I TOLD THEM WHY.

 WELL MY BROTHER ALL THESE WORDS WILL NOT GET US ANOTHER BOTTLE,SO PEACE AND WE WILL TALK AGAIN ABOUT THINGS MO BETTER! JIMI


----------



## bottlediger (Jan 12, 2010)

And here is the newest addition

 Dan Wesson CBOB 1911 .45

 Hands down best pistol Ive ever owned

 Digger Ry


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice  but this is still the coolest modern pistol ever made, and you get the added thrill of guessing whether it will fire or not[]

 http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.efour4ever.com/p08luger.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.efour4ever.com/luger.htm&h=216&w=324&sz=25&tbnid=6D0izo_sncjZ1M:&tbnh=79&tbnw=118&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dp38%2Bluger&hl=en&usg=__pfVLlLr9WhaENweHiQSaduEcSiY=&ei=EQ1NS9nHD4bIlAfyr5WODQ&sa=X&oi=image_result&resnum=4&ct=image&ved=0CBUQ9QEwAw


----------



## bottlediger (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice, I would love to own one along with a P38 most of all. my one old timer friend found a foot locker full of them in Germany during WW2 and brought back one of each. He sold the Lug for 500 bucks when he got home! The P38 he has his the best ive ever seen, and prob worth over 10 grand. Very rare high officer model of some sort.

 Digger Ry


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jan 12, 2010)

i've heard its pretty difficult to get a permit here in newyork, hunted my whole life and never tryied for the permit.


----------



## Bent_Twig (Jan 12, 2010)

Ry,

    You have got to quit foolin' around w/those little pea shooters and get ya somethin' w/some real pop to it. Just kidding! I prefer my 22's because I can afford to shoot them. These big boys spend alot of time in the safe since the price of ammo went through the roof. My wife is a heck of a shot and the revolvers are hers. She has a real nice collection of Colts that I have bought for her over the years. The ones that I dug out were a few of the bigguns that we have. Pictured here are as follows: Colt Custom 38 Super(a personal favorite), Grizzly 45 win mag w/a 357 mag conversion, Colt Python 357, Colt Anaconda 45 long colt, Wildey 45 win mag,and a Dan Wesson 357 maximum super mag.

 Twig.


----------



## bottlediger (Jan 12, 2010)

NIce dude! thanks for taking the time to show those. The only revolvers I have are a dan wesson 357, S&W 32 spec. and a few 22s

 Digger Ry


----------



## DiggerBryan (Jan 13, 2010)

Here in Ohio you can go to a gun show buy an AK-47 at one table then go to the table beside it and find a book on how to make that AK-47 fully automatic. It's just like the sawed-off shotgun. It's illegal in the U.S. but nothing better for home defense. I'm glad I don't have one. []


----------



## bottlediger (Jan 13, 2010)

Its not illegal to have a fully auto AK with a class III permit [sm=tongue.gif]

 Digger Ry


----------



## Digswithstick (Jan 13, 2010)

Guns don't kill  people ,people kill people and have since Neanderthal times with sticks and stones.The only difference is now the media is instantly reporting on the east coast what is happening on the west coast,and vice versa ,100 years ago you may never have heard that someone was shot 1000 miles away ,today you know it in minutes .Statistics prove crime goes goes down when concealed carry or the right too goes up .Put a loaded gun on the table ,watch it ,see if  it kills anyone on its own . Scenario ,a crazy breaks into your house ,kills a family member with a bat (stick)   you wake up see what is going on ,crazy is going for another family member,do you  hide and call the police and hope the family member makes it ,or do you shoot the crazy and make sure the family member lives .They can have my guns when they pry my cold dead fingers from them ! Ammo prices are up because Walmart (GovernMart) was rationed ammo supplies ,demand exceeds supplies ,prices go up,have you noticed they don't carry guns anymore hmm !Sorry, got sidetracked  ,nice pieces Ry and Twig !


----------



## Jim (Jan 13, 2010)

Nice addition, Ry. That is a sharp-looking pistol.

 Rick, I'm with you 100%, bud. I swear some of these idiot politicians would try to put a gun on trial if they thought they could. Anyone who dislikes guns has the right to refuse to own them. I wish they would respect my right TO own them half as much as I respect their right not to.  ~Jim


----------



## DiggerBryan (Jan 13, 2010)

I did read that online awhile back Ry. I can only imagine the process for obtaining a permit. I would think costly and time consuming. Ah, another dream out the door. [8D]


----------



## bearswede (Jan 23, 2010)

In keeping with the "antique" spirit of this forum, here's my choice:

 (and, in spite of being one of those left-leaning, lily-livered, tree-hugging, slap-happy 
 liberals ya'll love to castigate on our friendly forum here... Nobody's gonna take my 
 guns either...)


 Ron


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 23, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: bearswede
> 
> In keeping with the "antique" spirit of this forum, here's my choice:
> 
> ...


        Is that a Ruger----- Ron?


----------



## bearswede (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey, Fred...

 It's a Colt 45, army issue peacemaker... A Spanish-made modern replica... Some would say, despite all that Winchester rifle blather, that IT was "the gun that won the west"...

 Ron


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 23, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: bearswede
> 
> Hey, Fred...
> 
> ...


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 23, 2010)

Wonder how many people were killed just by getting hit in the head with them rather than being shot[]
 Its quite a hunk of steel.


----------



## Poison_Us (Jan 24, 2010)

My family has been in the gun biz since as long as I can remember.  Dad was an avid collector and dealer.  Never held his Class II or III license as they just wanted too much money to have one every year.  They recently moved to NV where they opened up a shop after my Bro finished gunsmith school.
 The pistol I left home with was lost to a pawn shop in hard times. I miss it so. Hope to be able to afford to buy a replacement some day.   http://www.wildeyguns.com/index.html


 And here is an excellent example of having every citizen armed implemented on a national level.  I mean, countries practice it with their armies and nukes to ward off other countries.  It's call Mutually Assured Destruction. 

 http://www.brasschecktv.com/page/754.html


----------



## woody (Jan 24, 2010)

Nice fox pouch, Ron!!!


----------



## capsoda (Jan 24, 2010)

I had a class 2 license back when I had the hardware store. Had a great collection of military rifles from the late 1800s up through the 1950s. Had some real dooseys too. Went crazy one day and sold them. I get a letter every year from the state wanting to know if I want to reactivate it. They must be hard up for cash.

 Nice one RY and one of my favorites, the 1911 Model A1E. I carried a British SW 38 Long Barrel when I was in the AF. Not as lethal but better accuracy at distance.

 Hey Ron, the 45 was the weapon of choose at the Little Bighorn. That is why Custer lost. Go figure.

 Hey Jamie, nobody shoots drunk Liberals. They are hard to clean, stringy and stink when you cook them. [sm=lol.gif]


----------



## capsoda (Jan 24, 2010)

This is not a problem in my neighborhood.


----------



## bearswede (Jan 24, 2010)

> They are hard to clean, stringy and stink when you cook them.


 
 Didn't some little short guy with a black brush of a moustache spiel that 75 years ago...?


----------



## bearswede (Jan 24, 2010)

> Nice fox pouch, Ron!!!


 
 Thanks, Woody... I got that some years ago at a reenactment, I think, in Northfield, MA... Mebbe? I decided to bring my replica Hawken 50 caliber rifle... Wasn't sure if anybody'd tell me to get lost, but I guess no one minded at all... The wife saw me slavering over the possible bags and bought me this'un...

 Ron


----------

